# zero-it indicator holder



## eightball (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks to Mark F for posting the prints for the Zero-it Indicator holder.  I deviated a bit and put a bearing in mine. The rods are held in the bearing block and slide  through the indicator mount. I had to increase the size of the bearing block and indicator holder to make room.Its 1 1/4 spacing on the centerline of the guide rods with a 3/4 od bearing between them. I reamed all holes 1/4 inch. Thats for the guide rods and the indicator mount itself. My bestest have a 1/4 rod. Made some split bushings to shim the 4 mm rod on the interapid and the 3/16 rod on my last word. It works great. Thanks again Mark!


----------



## TomS (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice!!!  I like your bearing idea.  This is the one I built a few months back.

Tom S


----------



## eightball (Dec 24, 2014)

The idea behind the bearing was to eliminate as much backlash as possible,without binding.  Seems to work.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 24, 2014)

eightball said:


> The idea behind the bearing was to eliminate as much backlash as possible,without binding.  Seems to work.



The bearing is a good idea. I never thought of that. If you look at my photos close, you will see I put nylon washers on each side of the screw. This eliminated backlash to a negligible amount. This what makes this great. Everyone puts their own spin on a project and you wind up with a bunch of good ideas.

:thumbzup3:

Mark Frazier


----------



## eightball (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks, It was a fun build and I have wanted one of these for a long time. I fretted over the backlash issue for a bit and decided to use this 1/4 id  3/4 od bearing I had. It was a light press fit in the block, and I had to lightly bevel the edges of the snap ring to get it in. 
Threaded the adjustment rod 3/8 fine on one side and 1/4 fine on the other. A little red locktight, screwed it all together, and the only backlash is in the thread, which is a very good fit. The adjuster knob is tapped 1/4 fine if I didnt make that clear. Almost added a thumb screw over the short adjustment guide rods, but it dosent really need it. I only used a 3/8 rod on top, that way I can use it with my big homemade indicol if im on the big cincinatti militron at work and dont want to pull whatever is in the spindle out. I usally use a 3/8 collet on the bridgeport so no big deal. I can always change it later if I see a need. With my Noga on the lathe and the zero-it in the mill, I am a happy camper.


----------

